# Best place for bac water?



## bigbenj (Mar 13, 2012)

I know amazon has it, but this is my first run with peps, so wondering where the rest of you feigns get your stuff.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 13, 2012)

Sent you a pm


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 13, 2012)

Amazon.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 14, 2012)

I just heard labpe will have it soon.


----------



## juiceball44 (Mar 14, 2012)

Just use your own urine... its sterile



Or check out mountainsidemedical.com.


----------



## twotuff (Mar 14, 2012)

what about just shooting it straight from the bottle...  Serious?  Why do you need to cut it.   I hate when my coke gets cut


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 14, 2012)

twotuff said:


> what about just shooting it straight from the bottle... Serious? Why do you need to cut it. I hate when my coke gets cut


 

It come as a powder in the vial, so it needs to be reconstituted.


----------



## twotuff (Mar 14, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> It come as a powder in the vial, so it needs to be reconstituted.


 


oh ya you would need water.   well what about IGF-DES


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 14, 2012)

twotuff said:


> what about just shooting it straight from the bottle...  Serious?  Why do you need to cut it.   *I hate when my coke gets cut*



But what if you want to chase the dragon?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 14, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> But what if you want to chase the dragon?



^^^THIS! 
I haven't heard that in years


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 14, 2012)

twotuff said:


> oh ya you would need water. well what about IGF-DES


 
IGF should be recon'd with a .6% AA solution.


----------



## mnpower (Mar 14, 2012)

i got both my aa and my bac from southernresearchco.com  everyone says to backload your igf iwth backwater because of the sting....if it stings its for like 2 seconds if that...really not worth the time. i ordered and had it in two days


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 14, 2012)

mnpower said:


> i got both my aa and my bac from southernresearchco.com everyone says to backload your igf iwth backwater because of the sting....if it stings its for like 2 seconds if that...really not worth the time. i ordered and had it in two days


 

Yeah, AA doesn't bother me much either.


----------



## twotuff (Mar 14, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> IGF should be recon'd with a .6% AA solution.


 

I got it from you guys for a contest when you first started sponsering.  I havent used it yet......Because I dont know how too. The bottles are tiny???


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 14, 2012)

twotuff said:


> I got it from you guys for a contest when you first started sponsering. I havent used it yet......Because I dont know how too. The bottles are tiny???


 
lol. yeah they are little.. you'll need to order a solution of .6%AA  to recon with.. then we get to dosing and protocol.  PM any of us Reps and we can help you set something up.


----------



## mnpower (Mar 14, 2012)

they are tiny, i put my big bottles by my little ones and replay scences from austin powers and I call them my mini me's although they have made me feel anything but mini...watch your dosing i think you only need like 40 mcgs of igf a day if my math is right 1ml of aa in 1ml bottle of igf-1 is 1000mcg's i somehow used that in a week....


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 14, 2012)

Fuck everything else. 

Go to mountainsidemedical. You can get a case of 30ml back water for like 25 bucks.


----------



## twotuff (Mar 14, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> lol. yeah they are little.. you'll need to order a solution of .6%AA to recon with.. then we get to dosing and protocol. PM any of us Reps and we can help you set something up.


 


do you have to recon it, is there any other ways?


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 14, 2012)

Dont use amazon. it's a crap shoot with their shipping, you may get fast or you might be waiting a long time.


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Mar 14, 2012)

twotuff said:


> what about just shooting it straight from the bottle...  Serious?  Why do you need to cut it.   I hate when my coke gets cut




U make me raff out roud


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 14, 2012)

twotuff said:


> do you have to recon it, is there any other ways?


 
Yep, recon is a must. No way around it.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 14, 2012)

twotuff said:


> do you have to recon it, is there any other ways?



You can eat, snort or smoke it.  I'm not sure what would happen, but it would be a lot cooler if ya did. I don't think it would make you tan and jerked though.


----------



## twotuff (Mar 14, 2012)

returnofthdragon said:


> You can eat, snort or smoke it. I'm not sure what would happen, but it would be a lot cooler if ya did. I don't think it would make you tan and jerked though.


 

Bwhahahah      Peptides are a fucking joke.  To much BS involved


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 14, 2012)

twotuff said:


> Bwhahahah      Peptides are a fucking joke.  To much BS involved



The sleep alone makes it worthwhile to me.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 14, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Fuck everything else.
> 
> Go to mountainsidemedical. You can get a case of 30ml back water for like 25 bucks.



Funny that the number 1 seller is the 30mL of Bac. Water.

Wait.....

They know!


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 14, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> Funny that the number 1 seller is the 30mL of Bac. Water.
> 
> Wait.....
> 
> They know!



I'm telling you its the best deal ever. When you see those rat bastards selling it for 5-10 bucks per 30ml just laugh and go get another one out of your stash. Seriously it might expire before I use it all and I use GH too.


----------



## MaxEarn (Mar 14, 2012)

HCG Supplies | HCG Mixing Kits | HCG Injections | Dr Simeons Diet | HCG Protocol | Buy HCG | HCG Diet

use coupon :  gethealthynow   for 6% off


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 16, 2012)

Is this really all I need? $3???
Bacteriostatic Water | Cheapest Bacteriostatic Water for Injection | Buy Bacteriostatic Water


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 16, 2012)

That's it benj, but just do yourself a favor and get the case. Trust me. You'll run through more of it than you think.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 16, 2012)

juiceball44 said:


> Just use your own urine... its sterile
> 
> 
> 
> Or check out mountainsidemedical.com.


 
i used these guys recently


----------



## bulldogz (Mar 16, 2012)

Just make it, much cheaper!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 16, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Is this really all I need? $3???
> Bacteriostatic Water | Cheapest Bacteriostatic Water for Injection | Buy Bacteriostatic Water



Plus $10 shipping!


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 16, 2012)

I paid 3x the amount of the product for shipping LOL


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 16, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I paid 3x the amount of the product for shipping LOL


 

haha.. that's how they get you.


----------



## suprfast (Mar 16, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I know amazon has it, but this is my first run with peps, so wondering where the rest of you feigns get your stuff.



You are going to love it.  The first few injects are the craziest.  Expect a flushed feeling all over your body and your body temp will rise a degree.  I turn into a heater.


----------



## suprfast (Mar 16, 2012)

You only need one bottle.  Ive gone through most of my peptides and some hcg and still have a half bottle left.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 16, 2012)

suprfast said:


> You only need one bottle.  Ive gone through most of my peptides and some hcg and still have a half bottle left.



It can go fast!


----------



## brundel (Mar 16, 2012)

GO buy -a gallon of distilled water. 90cents
BA-  a couple bucks
-1 big ass sterile vial or a bunch of smaller ones
1 -.22 sterile syringe filter 
and just make a fuking bunch of it.

You can even use a bottletop and make 1000ml at a time for less than 20$ for several 1000ml


----------



## suprfast (Mar 16, 2012)

returnofthdragon said:


> It can go fast!



True but its all in the concentration.  For whatever reason people like to mix 1:1.


----------

